# أيــــة لكـــــــل أحســــــــاس...



## happy angel (27 يونيو 2008)

*
*الخوف*
+فقال لا تخف لان الذين معنا اكثر من الذين معهم+(2مل16:6)

*الضيق*
+من اجل اسمك يارب تحيينى بعدلك تخرج من الضيق نفسى(مز11:143)

*الغضب*
+الجواب اللين يصرف الغضب والكلام الموجع يهيج السخط+(ام1:15)

*السلام*
+يارب تجعل لنا سلاما لانك كل اعمالنا صنعتها لنا+(اش12:26)

*العطاء*
+طوبى للذى ينظرالى المسكين فى يوم الشر ينجيه الرب+(مز1:41)

*العزاء*
+لانه لا يزل من قلبه ولا يحزن بنى انسان+(مز33:31)

*القناعه*
+واما التقوى مع القناعه فهى تجاره عظيمه+(اتى6:6)

*التشجيع*
+لتشدد وتشجع قلوبكم يا جميع المنتظرين الرب+(مز24:31)

*الايمان*
+ليصل المسيح بالايمان فى قلوبكم+(اف17:3)

*الغفران*
+فان جاع عدوك فاطعمه وان عطش فاسقه لانك ان فعلت هذا تجمع جمر نار على راسه+(رو20:12)

*الرجاء*
+لانك انت رجائى يا سيدى الرب متكلى منذ صباى+(مز5:71)

*التواضع*
+مخافه الرب ادب حكمه وقبل الكرامه التواضع+(ام33:15)

*الفرح*
+الذين يزرعون بالدموع يحصدون بالابتهاج+(مز5:126)

*الكسل*
+طريق الكسلان كسياج من شوك وطريق المستقيمين منهج+(ام19:15)

*الوداعه*
+لان الرب راض عن شعبه يجمل الودعاء بالخلاص+(مز4:149)

*الرحمه*
+اما رحمه الرب فالى الدهر والابد على خائفيه وعدله على بنى البنين+(مز17:103)

*الصلاه*
+ان سالتم شيئا باسمى فانى افعله+(يو14:14)

*الاضطهاد*
+افرحوا وتهللوا لآن اجركم عظيم فى السموات فانهم هكذا طردوا الانبياء الذين قبلكم (مت12,11:5)

*الكبرياء*
+ويل للحكماء فى عين انفسهم والفهماء عند ذواتهم+(اش21:5)

منقـــــــــول*​


----------



## K A T Y (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أيــــة لكـــــــل أحســــــــاس...*

_*ايات جميلة قوي ومعزية*_​ 
_*ميرسي قوي علي النقلة الجميلة ديه*_​ 
_*ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## totty (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أيــــة لكـــــــل أحســــــــاس...*




> *الصلاه*
> +ان سالتم شيئا باسمى فانى افعله+(يو14:14)




_حلوه اووووووى الايه دى
لمستنى خالص
ميرسى لحضرتك جداااااااااااا_​


----------



## الحانوتى (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أيــــة لكـــــــل أحســــــــاس...*

كلمات جميله اوووى

ميرسى يا  قمر

ربنا يعوووضك


----------



## ميرنا (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أيــــة لكـــــــل أحســــــــاس...*

*



الضيق*
+من اجل اسمك يارب تحيينى بعدلك تخرج من الضيق نفسى(مز11:143)
*العزاء*
+لانه لا يزل من قلبه ولا يحزن بنى انسان+(مز33:31)

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى اوى بجد فى احتياج للكلام ده*


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: أيــــة لكـــــــل أحســــــــاس...*



k a t y قال:


> _*ايات جميلة قوي ومعزية*_​
> _*ميرسي قوي علي النقلة الجميلة ديه*_​
> _*ربنا يباركك*_​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكاتى​


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: أيــــة لكـــــــل أحســــــــاس...*



totty قال:


> _حلوه اووووووى الايه دى
> لمستنى خالص
> ميرسى لحضرتك جداااااااااااا_​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حببيتى​


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: أيــــة لكـــــــل أحســــــــاس...*



الحانوتى قال:


> كلمات جميله اوووى
> 
> ميرسى يا  قمر
> 
> ربنا يعوووضك



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياحانوتى​


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: أيــــة لكـــــــل أحســــــــاس...*



ميرنا قال:


> *
> ميرسى اوى بجد فى احتياج للكلام ده*



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياميرنا​


----------



## jumanji (3 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى أوى لتعبك و دى فعلا كلها ايات معزية جدا​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أيــــة لكـــــــل أحســــــــاس...*

*ايات معزية جدا

ميرسى قوى لتعب حضرتك

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## happy angel (4 يوليو 2008)

jumanji قال:


> ميرسى أوى لتعبك و دى فعلا كلها ايات معزية جدا​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياجميل​​


----------



## happy angel (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: أيــــة لكـــــــل أحســــــــاس...*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *ايات معزية جدا
> 
> ميرسى قوى لتعب حضرتك
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياقمر​


----------

